# renovations



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

hi there I know im new to this and im sure it already has been asked so apologies in advance.. looking around at properties for sale and I see a lot of places left derelict with referb possibilities.. but why is it that the locals don't by them to do up ?? is it a mstake to look at investing in a referb property kinds wanted to live the dream and spend my retirement doing a place up but with so many around for prices around £20k im starting to wonder why they are left 
Shaun


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably because refurbing can be very expensive with no guarantee of being able to resell the property at a profit or find a suitable renter.

IMO, with few exceptions (such as important cities or tourist locations), it is unwise to invest in any Italian property that you do not intend to live in for the remainder of your life.


----------



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

that would be my plan I want to retire here and that's in just over two years but starting to plan and look ahead.. Are you saying refurb is a bad idea and go for something already habitable


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Actually, I was responding to your question, "but why is it that the locals don't by them to do up??"


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

I fully understand your dream, lots of us have been there, however, it may seem negative the responses you have recieved, but believe me to do a renovation project here these days is not advisable. You will be lucky to make this a financial investment. The renovation will most likely cost more than the house, and I have heard of people keep being told to re do work as not satisfactory to the local commune. If your face fits with the local mayor you will fare better. Do not touch building companies with housing agents with a barge pole. There are many fantastic houses at a low cost that do not need renovating, are sound structurally, but perhaps need some updating, they are your best bet. A lot of 'English speaking' agents that target overseas buyers sell these renovation houses, but take your time, choose a region, then explore. Because of the 2nd home tax, most families have inherited houses they have to pay this for, they are desperate to sell, and most will rent rather than have this expensive costly house to find tax for! This will be a wonderful retirement for you, but please listen to advice. I know as I have been duped by the agents that sold me my house. It is now sitting empty, worth only a fraction of what it cost, the project that I thought I could do was illegal, I was misled for the sale. I learnt from this, still followed my dream here in Italy, and now very happily enjoying my retirement, but at a huge financial loss. I wish you well, but be careful.


----------



## ju.g (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi we are actually three years into your dream and yes I agree with the other posts but there are certain things people are forgetting firstly e.g. house purchased for 20,000 renovation costs possible 60,000 to your specifications within the law which is not difficult as long as you have the correct advice local geometra etc. Please tell me where in the Uk you can have the house of your dreams, in beautiful countryside, exquisite food ,wine and most of all the sun for 80,000 euros. What is that in pounds 60,000 some people pay that for a car or a camper van. This is a lifestyle and if you are willing to embrace it. I say go for it, it is only in the Uk that we are obsessed about profit in our castle.from Our experience in this area, if you sell you will get your money back and possibly a little profit. I am unsure if I can send a private message as I have set up a blog site about our experiences but can,t put the address on this site. By the way we are in Piemonte. Julia


----------



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

oh right sorry misread what you meant


----------



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Amblepup sounds words of advice that I will heed .. I was going to spend a year renting to get to know the area that I want to settle in first before buying but thank you.. im looking for the Tuscany or Calabria area .. obviously looking for a good place to do cycling in . Many thanks for your response


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

Cycling is a national pastime here! I hope you have a wonderful retirement. I would not go back to the uk for a gold clock!


----------



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

no too be honest I cant wait to get away from here its a great country and all but I want to live a bit and looking forward to starting again somewhere new .


----------



## Amblepup (May 3, 2016)

You will not regret it. And those who have a pension, a regular income settle more as it's very hard to make a living here, but who wants to work! Not me. 40 years in the NHS, I deserve this wonderful lifestyle and beautiful country.


----------



## Fliss59 (Jul 25, 2014)

We've just bought a small place in Umbria on the border with Tuscany - we've had it 3 weeks! We bought somewhere that needs a bit of updating rather than refurb so a new kitchen, a woodburner, a terrace and a few bits of electrics but nothing too much. We've nearly finished painting the house inside. We intend to be 6 months here and 6 months in UK. We may come out permanently when our Italian improves. Good luck with your venture. Hope all goes well.


----------



## shaun7092 (May 24, 2016)

hi there thank you for your comment how did you find the property ??


----------



## Fliss59 (Jul 25, 2014)

Found it on the Internet. We had already been house hunting in Umbria so had a contact with an estate agent. I found a list of houses to visit on agents websites and she organised all the viewings. We looked at 16 but bought the first one we saw. Our estate agent is brilliant and has been and still is a great help -sorting out a bank account, organising plumber, gas company, builders and coming with us to order a kitchen and furniture. The builder for our little bit of work is in the village. Hope you are successful in your search


shaun7092 said:


> hi there thank you for your comment how did you find the property ??


----------

